# Female HRT



## bigpoppie (Aug 1, 2021)

So my wife's doctor insists on only giving her pellets, which us a literal pain in the ass. Is it uncommon for females to get injectable scripts? I know they give them out all day long if a girl wants to be a man - wtf.
Does anyone have any idea what an hrt dosage is for women? I would assume 25-50mg every two weeks.


----------



## bbuck (Aug 3, 2021)

What I have read over the last 20 years it seemed like creams were more of the go to. With the very small doses given to women creams work well. I am sure there are many avenues of TRT for women, but I would guess IM would be lower on the things to do.


----------



## bigpoppie (Aug 20, 2021)

Thank you Buck


----------



## bigpoppie (Sep 19, 2021)

She got a script for 20mg/week sub q.
See how this goes.


----------



## bbuck (Sep 19, 2021)

bigpoppie said:


> She got a script for 20mg/week sub q.
> See how this goes.



Keep us posted.


----------



## joe1988 (Jun 20, 2022)

I’ve seen hrt for women at 5-10mg test per week.


----------



## Supermofo (Dec 26, 2022)

5mg of test propionate injected intramuscularly every 5 days has worked well for my wife and it's a true trt dose, not a performance enhancing dose. No negative masculinizing sides, she feels great and has a healthy libido at 40 yrs old.


----------

